# What is your #1 favorite carry gun?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Out of everything you own, what is your #1 favorite carry gun?

No list of your top 2 or 3. 

What's your one favorite?


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

My favorite is not necessarily my current. It's got to be my SW M60. Carried it for 16+ years before semi-retiring it in favor of my 9mm Shield.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

S&W® M&P® BODYGUARD® 38 INTEGRATED CRIMSON TRACE® LASER...

*•* *https://www.smith-wesson.com/product/bodyguard-38?sku=12056#specs*

*

























*


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

My favorite, H&K P2000 in 40 S&W


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Glock 19 Gen4. Only modification is trijicon night sights.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

My Wilson Combat Professional in a Milt Sparks Versa Max 2 IWB and a dual IWB mag holder.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

XDM 10mm (3.8")


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Glock 29


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

I can’t add but I’m interested in this discussion as my state has recently started issuing ccw permits. I know I want nothing excessively small and unshootable.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

The only one i ever carry on me is the shield 40.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I started a thread recently about the 4" Performance Center Shield Plus I have. The trigger weight is less than 3.5 pounds. It shoots amazing. I think that is my favorite gun I own. And, it is my daily carry.

I did not expect it to shoot so well.


----------



## etec800r (9 mo ago)

P365 and Sig Blackpoint Tactical Holster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

etec800r said:


> P365 and Sig Blackpoint Tactical Holster
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Same one I've been carrying for a few years now. CZ P-10C FDE. 









Now I HAVE considered carrying this one for grins and giggles...


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Brian48 said:


> My favorite is not necessarily my current. It's got to be my SW M60. Carried it for 16+ years before semi-retiring it in favor of my 9mm Shield.


That's a good carry choice. I think maybe some would carry depending upon the "mission", season, etc.
I move between the 9 Shield and J-Frame Airlite Ti usually.
5946 saved for target qualification.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

MOD.2 3.3 45acp pocket


----------



## Greg0215 (May 15, 2016)

Sig Sauer P365 XL with Wilson Combat Grip Module.


----------



## etec800r (9 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice!


Thank You


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I’d have to say this one….


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

my #1 is my Sig P220 Compact 45acp. but from time to time I'll switch out to my Colt 1911 Defender Lightweight 45acp


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

S&W CSX


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Gary1952 said:


> my #1 is my Sig P220 Compact 45acp. but from time to time I'll switch out to my Colt 1911 Defender Lightweight 45acp


I always liked the "romance" of the .45 Cal. which is why I purchased the CS45 when I retired as an optional carry. I didn't mind the recoil but the pistol was too chunky. Really like 1911s due to the slimness of them but as an old LEO, I can't get ahold of the ritualistic procedures required to get them in action. I'm a DA/SA person. 9mm are really a good option in a small frame pistol, especially with polymer frames and the versatility of the ammo.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

*HK USP 45 or HK MARK 23 45*








K


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is an awfully big gun to carry unless you keep it in that bag.


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

This Combat Commander.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

CZ P-01 Omega


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> That is an awfully big gun to carry unless you keep it in that bag.












*The Quick and The Dead*


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Favorite is my Beretta Px4 compact.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

mur.cap said:


> I always liked the "romance" of the .45 Cal. which is why I purchased the CS45 when I retired as an optional carry. I didn't mind the recoil but the pistol was too chunky. Really like 1911s due to the slimness of them but as an old LEO, I can't get ahold of the ritualistic procedures required to get them in action. I'm a DA/SA person. 9mm are really a good option in a small frame pistol, especially with polymer frames and the versatility of the ammo.


LUCKY LUCK DOOOOG
bet your didn't know this has been the most often searched gun or in the top 5 on genitron.com
for years now .... tell us more about how flawless it is ... good for you!

Pocket carry me: SA MOD.2 3.3 45acp & love it when the bonus was extra mags season


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Right now I have Sig P365 , waiting for Kimber Micro 9 OI to rotate ..


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

SA Hellcat


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1911a1 since Dec. 1969 don't leave home without it


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SA Garrison in .45 ACP.
Two mags backup.
Accurate, easy carry with good leather.
I have light accurate compacts but they have no class.
Nothing like a full size 1911 IMHO.


----------

